# Wednesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Blue = ESPN & DirecTV EI feeds.*

*10:05am PT*
Rangers *(FSN Southwest & EI 754)* @ Twins (No TV) 
Blue Jays (No TV) @ Yankees *(YES & EI 755)* & *ESPN*

*12:35pm PT*
Orioles (WB50/WB54) @ A's (No TV)

*4:05pm PT*
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Red Sox (NESN) & *ESPN 2*
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Tigers (FSN Detroit) 
Braves (FSN South) @ Expos (No TV) 
Mets (MSG) @ Phillies (CSN)

*4:10pm PT*
Marlins (FSN Florida) @ Reds (No TV) & *ESPN 2 Alternate*

*5:05pm PT*
Dodgers (FSN West 2) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) 
Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago +)

*5:10pm PT*
Astros (FSN Southwest) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest)

*6:05pm PT*
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain)

*7:05pm PT*
Royals (No TV) @ Angels (No TV) & *ESPN 2 Alternate*
Giants (FSN Bay Area) @ D'Backs (FSN Arizona) & *ESPN 2*
Devil Rays (No TV) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

1:05 p.m. Toronto @ New York Yankees (Most of USA) ESPN 
ESPN Classic (New York market) ESPN 
7:05 p.m. Chicago White Sox @ Boston (Most of USA) ESPN2 
7:10 p.m. Florida @ Cincinnati
(Cincinnati, Chicago and Boston markets)
ESPN2 will use a blackout lift in the Cincinnati market. ESPN2 
10:05 p.m. San Francisco @ Arizona (Most of USA)
The start time has been changed from 6:35 p.m. PT to 7:05 p.m. PT (10:05 p.m. ET). ESPN2 
Kansas City @ Anaheim (LA/ANA, AZ, KC and SF/OAK markets) ESPN2 will use a blackout lift in the Anaheim/Los Angeles market area and a carryback in the Kansas City market area. ESPN2


----------

